# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Κοινοχρηστο Ιντερνετικο Τηλεφωνο

## therock003

Θελω εναν αριθμο για το γραφειο στον οποιο να εχουμε ολοι προσβαση μεσω καποιας εφαρμογης. Απο την μια θα μπορουσα να βαλω προγραμμα για κινητα στο σταθερο, αλλα δε θα μπορουμε να κανουμε η να δεχτουμε κλησεις οταν ειμαστε εκτος γραφειου και μπλεκουν τωρα οι εκτροπες.

Οποτε ποια λυση μπορειτε να σκεφτειτε? Να αγορασουμε μοναδες σε καποιο viber η skype, η υπαρχει καποιος καλος καλος αξιοπιστος voip provider?

Viber μπορουν να ειναι συνδεδεμενοι πολλαπλοι χρηστες την ιδια χρονικη στιγμη για να χτυπαει σε ολους ας πουμε

----------


## Kapnos

Modulus vPBX

----------


## therock003

Απο το Site τους δε μπορω να καταλαβω και πολλα. Δηλαδη πως ακριβως λειτουργει αν κανεις Λογαριασμο στην υπηρεσια τους

----------


## BillyVan

Ειναι ενα εικονικο τηλεφ κεντρο σε cloud δικο τους.

Να τους καλέσεις να σου πουνε αν σου κανει καταρχην (δεν ειναι και φτηνο)

----------

